# Riddle me this.. I'm getting no ride requests. Why?



## Kennedy C (Jun 28, 2015)

Over the past week or so, my pings have become oddly few and far between. I opened my passenger app, and yep, there I am as a driver. Surrounded by some other cars in the near vicinity. 

However, when I send a passenger request from my girlfriend's phone it goes to another driver 10 minutes away. We're sitting in the same room and her request goes to some donkey 10 minutes away.

Has Uber put me on double secret probation without telling me? I was online 4 hours today and got 2 trips. 1 trip per hour is slow for me, 1 every 2 hours is ridiculous. What is up with my app? Or with Uber? I'm stumped.

One theory - there is a ton of new drivers around here and it's trying to give the newbies (and their 75/25 split) some action to keep them interested. I have no f-ing idea.


----------



## Dadwith2boys (Aug 29, 2014)

From what I have been reading, not only distance to pickup, but ratings matter on who gets the ping.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

Kennedy C said:


> Over the past week or so, my pings have become oddly few and far between. I opened my passenger app, and yep, there I am as a driver. Surrounded by some other cars in the near vicinity.
> 
> However, when I send a passenger request from my girlfriend's phone it goes to another driver 10 minutes away. We're sitting in the same room and her request goes to some donkey 10 minutes away.
> 
> ...


 This is only a hunch but I think the new ants gets the pings, driver manipulations.


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

Kennedy C said:


> Over the past week or so, my pings have become oddly few and far between. I opened my passenger app, and yep, there I am as a driver. Surrounded by some other cars in the near vicinity.
> 
> However, when I send a passenger request from my girlfriend's phone it goes to another driver 10 minutes away. We're sitting in the same room and her request goes to some donkey 10 minutes away.
> 
> ...


That's it they have to give the newbies the minimum guarantee bonus or pay the difference.

Why would they give you rides when they can keep you on call online waiting until they really need you once every few hours when all the other ants are gone.


----------



## Kennedy C (Jun 28, 2015)

Dadwith2boys said:


> From what I have been reading, not only distance to pickup, but ratings matter on who gets the ping.


I think those guys above are onto it. It's not the ratings, I'm at 4.89. World class muh-fkin service for .76 mile (my share)


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Naturally Uber always does what is in their best interest, never driver's.


----------

